# Keloid scar



## ASH527 (Aug 24, 2012)

Need help/guidance - The doc says he performed an excision of keloid scar and also injection - can I use 158- - for the excision and 11900 for the injection 
Any responses would be appreciated


----------



## hewitt (Aug 24, 2012)

11900 is okay for the injection, but I think you should consider 114xx CPTs for the excision. The 158xx codes are more intensive.


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree with the 114XX for Excision of Keloid. Had many discussions during audit.


----------

